# Nifty Hint for cleaning baked on food



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I astounded my neighbor with this little trick the other day when I was cleaning up from cooking for everyone. I had roasted chicken and veggies and there was baked on food stuck to the pan that would need some serious scrubbing. This is what I do to make it a breeze to clean---

Fill the pan with some hot water, add some baking soda (about a tablespoon) then add some white viniger so it bubbles good. Then I let it sit for about ten minutes. The food comes right off really easy then.:bow:


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

NickieL said:


> I
> Fill the pan with some hot water, add some baking soda (about a tablespoon) then add some white viniger so it bubbles good. Then I let it sit for about ten minutes. The food comes right off really easy then.:bow:



Too cool!! 
I'm gonna use that on my crock pot tonight. Score one more for Ninn and another use for Baking Soda! :cowboy:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I spray it down with Murphy's Oil Soap. Let it set a while than wipe it right off.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Nickie. Where the freak have you been, girl?? Good to see you!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

YAY!! Another cleaning freak! Too bad that trick didn't work on my bathtub. A whole box of baking soda and a whole bottle of vinegar wasted! Thank goodness its inexpensive, right? 

I wonder if a paste of this would work on the outside of my deep fryer? BTW-ladies, did you know that in a pinch, you can boil water in that thing faster than on the stove? Ran out of cooking gas yesterday and made pasta in the fryer! Too Cool!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Whoa!!! Sorry it didnt work for the tub! But I bet it was REALLY COOL to see it explode in bubbles!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Murron said:


> Thanks for the tip, Nickie. Where the freak have you been, girl?? Good to see you!


I've been busy---its the outside season after all


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn said:


> BTW-ladies, did you know that in a pinch, you can boil water in that thing faster than on the stove? Ran out of cooking gas yesterday and made pasta in the fryer! Too Cool!


Ninn ~ Really? Now _that's_ cool. :clap:


----------

